# McCulloch 3227 string trimmer



## kingdw (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking for a carburetor kit for this weed trimmer and have been unable to locate one. I know it is out of production.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You need to determine what kit it uses. Get the model numbers off the carb. and look it up. Any local dealer can get the kit if it's still available, or you can order it online from a host of various sources.
To look it up...
If it is a Zama, go here: http://www.zamacarb.com/prod_lookup.cfm
If it is a Walbro, here: http://wem.walbro.com/walbro/family.asp
If it is Chinese, good luck.


----------

